# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Ajri, Gjelbërimi

## Brari

Adminstratora..hapni nji rubrik me Tematike te larmishme pa objekt te caktuar si dikur ajo Tema te pergjithshme dhe gjithashtu mendoj te beni edhe ndo nji FUZION  me disa rubrika te cilat jane tip  Ali Hoxha... Hoxh alia..

Nji  shembull i Rubrikave Ali hoxha Hoxh alia...qe mund te  bashkohen..
Shqiptaret neDiaspore  dhe  Bashkatdhetaret neper Bote..etj.



Po vendos ketu nji debat LUBONJA -- RAMA.  Marre nga Shekulli.
-------------
A "E-MAILI I ZI" I FATOS LUBONJES 

Nga Edi Rama


I nderuar kryeredaktor,

Duke qenë se ai që unë e quajta "e-maili i zi i një mikut tim" ka ngjallur kërshërinë e shumëkujt, dhe duke qenë se këtë e-mail miku im Fatos Lubonja, e ka parë të udhës t'ia shpërndajë të gjithë atyre që ka pasur në Adress Book-un e tij virtual - pra duke qenë se, përpos interesit të veçantë që mendoj se paraqet komunikimi i mëposhtëm, është miku im ai që e ka "zhvirgjëruar" misterin e autorësisë së mesazhit elektronik, që më kalli krupën qysh në pikë të mëngjezit - më lejoni ju lutem ta njoh lexuesin e respektuar të "Shekulli"-t, jo vetëm me mesazhin në fjalë, por edhe me krejt "bashkëbisedimin" që pasoi mes nesh. Kësisoj, them unë, lexuesi jo vetëm do të shuajë kërshërinë, por edhe do të njihet qoftë me një shpresë të Tosit, ende të pashpallur botërisht brenda e jashtë vendit, "për të hapur një fushatë për largimin tim nga Bashkia", e qoftë me vështirësinë e pazakonshme që mund të ketë njeriu, po të mendojë ndryshe nga ç'mendon Fatos Lubonja - në këtë rast bëhet fjalë për urbanistikën, por, një okë e pak një okë pa pak, i njëjti hall është me të edhe për sistemin diellor, gjeografinë, kafshët shtëpiake, letërsinë, blegtorinë, historinë e tragjedisë, arkeologjisë, kulinarisë, për bombën atomike, botën akademike, garat çiklistike. Pa folur, ruajna Zot, për demokracinë, burokracinë, kleptokracinë. Në kësi temash Tosi, vetëm Tosi, në çdo rast Tosi, ka me vete të Vërtetën! Dhe, për dreq, sa më shumë po plaket, aq më keq po noksanoset. Mjerë unë, që ndryshe nga ai shumë gjëra i mendoj dhe, kësisoj, e di se ç'më pret kur i uroj megjithë shpirt të bëhet edhe 100 vjeç. 


"E-Mail-i i Zi"
Original Message -----
From: "Perpjekja" >>
To: "Edi Rama" >>
Sent: Wednesday, May 08, 2002 8:48 PM
Subject: Re: info...

Unë nuk e di çfarë janë ato të 47 thagmat, por mora vesh nga burime mjaft të sigurta se Fideli Yllit i keni aprovuar një grataçielë 20 katëshe prapa tyrbes, mu mbi një zonë të gjelbërt, se doni të prishni një lulishte tek stadiumi "Qemal Stafa", për të ngritur një trekatëshe, se doni të prishni kinema "Republikën" dhe ambasadën turke, për të ngritur një 15 -katëshe, se po kontribuoni për të ngushtuar parkun e madh. Mjaftojnë këto që ti për mua të futesh përfundimisht në listën e kriminelëve të qytetit të Tiranës.
Zoti të shpëtoftë, dhe nuk kam dyshim se do të të shpëtojë përderisa shpëtoi edhe Sali Berishën, por një shpëtim si ai nuk do t'ia uroja kujt. Tosi

Përgjigjja ime:
Zoti do të shpëtojë këdo që do ta shohë të arsyeshme i dashur Fatos!
Barin, lulishtet dhe lulet në ketë qytet i kam kthyer sidoqoftë unë, do apo s'do ti. Dhe jo pak, po mbi 100.000 metra katrorë. Të tjera do t'i kthehen. Zona "lulishte" prapa "Drinit" është me kohë, kohë përpara, e përcaktuar si zone ndërtimi. Mbi atë bazë edhe u është kthyer pronarëve kohë, kohë përpara. Sa për mikun tim Fidel Ylli, ai nuk ka filluar të ndërtojë kur u bëra unë kryetar bashkie, po kohë, kohë përpara. Prej një viti e gjysëm që jam unë, ka marrë vetëm një leje ndërtimi kompania e tij. Kurse tek "lulishtja" pas "Drinit" investon një grup i madh njerëzish. Edhe diçka tjetër: Mos ji apriori kundër zhvillimit në lartësi të një zonë. Obseniteti i këtyre godinave të larta që janë bërë në këto kohë s'duhet absolutisht të na bëjë të vuajmë nga sindroma e King Kongut. Tek "lulishtja" tek stadiumi u është kthyer a kompensuar prona pronarëve, dhe aktualisht ka një ndërtim që, për çudi, askujt s'ia vret sytë. Kurse mua po. Ajo ç'ka do të ndërtohet aty s'është pallat, as një trekatësh dosido, or mik i burimeve të sigurta. Po një vepër arti e mirëfilltë. Megjithatë këto hanë debat padyshim, me kusht që të mos bëhen insinuata të ndyra.
E teksa debatojmë, të mos harrojmë që Tirana nuk përmbytet më. Jo për magji, po për shkak të pastrimit ilingonesk të kanaleve. Që Tirana nuk është më qyteti i plehrave. Jo për magji, po për shkak të një punë kolosale që është bërë, e që duhet të përmirësohet akoma më shumë. Që Tirana nuk është më qyteti pa sistem taksash e as sistem ndriçimi. E të tjera e të tjera pune, që s'duken apo duken si të mirëqena. S'na pëlqen një kulle 20 -katëshe apo një trekatësh në një zonë delikate?!Ta diskutojmë pa e futur Karla Del Ponten në këtë mes. S'na pëlqejnë ngjyrat?! Punë e madhe, i ndryshojmë nesër. S'kushtojnë shumë, përderisa kemi bërë suvatimet që janë themeli i pu nës. Që çiftja të zerë mish është puna, po për të shtënë në ajër thua ti e për të bërë zhurmë?! Ashtu bën edhe pa këto sqarime nga burimi im i pasigurt. Radovan Karavastiçi (Shënim i imi: Në komunikimin me Tosin përdor shumë shpesh emra të sajuar sipas ndjesisë së momentit. Në këtë rast kam sajuar një kriminel lufte) 

Replika rrufe e Tosit 
(Shënim i imi: Tosi nuk mendohet dy herë sepse Tosi, siç e thashë, është e Vërteta. Replikon aty për aty.): 
Ti mor Edi Rama thua poshtë e përpjetë se nuk je hajdut. Pra se njëzet katëshet në qendër të Tiranës, mu në zonën më historike të saj, që sapo i ke lejuar të ndërtohen, po na i lejoke të ndërtohen, sepse ky qenka vizioni yt. Por kur nuk ishe kryetar Bashkie dhe as ministër, a nuk ke qenë ti që më ke thënë mua se është krim ajo që don të bëjë Vebi Velia, të ndërtojë një qendër biznesi të lartë në qendër të qytetit dhe së bashku nuk kemi pranuar të firmosim peticionin që ky kërkoi ta firmosnin një numër intelektualësh, për të mbrojtur idenë e tij. Pikërisht, me idenë se ndërtesat e larta shkatërronin qendrën. Prandaj unë ngulmoj se ti i bën këto krime ndaj qytetit duke shkelur edhe ligjet, sepse qendra është monument kulture dhe nuk është kompetencë e jotja vetëm, për motive të dobëta - vërjua emrin si të duash. Me aktin e fundit që kreve, dije se ke kryer një krim të krahasueshëm me ato që ka bërë Enver Hoxha ndaj qytetit. Këtë e-mail po ia dërgoj të gjithë atyre që do të mundem t'ua dërgoj brenda dhe jashtë vendit, dhe shpresoj të hap një fushatë për largimin tënd nga Bashkia. 

Fatos Lubonja

Përgjigjja ime e pavonuar:
Kurse ti mor Fatos Lubonja je një shurdh i rrezikshëm që dëgjon vetëm ç'të thotë mendja jote, e cila, sado e ndritur të jetë, s'mund të dijë gjithshka. E ja, pa u zgjatur hic në të tjera, po të bëj me dije se, pikërisht pse unë besoj që ajo ç'ka donte të ndërtonte zoti Velija ishte e papranueshme, e ftova të ndërronte mendje. Dhe atje or mik i burimeve të
sigurta, nuk do të ndërtohet ajo që kemi kundërshtuar dikur unë e ti, as ajo që kushedi sesi e sheh ti, por një godinë mjaft e ulët, e cila do të dalë nga konkursi publik që po organizojmë, qoftë edhe pa përkrahjen tënde e të ndonjë miopi tjetër si puna jote, që pranon më mirë të vdesësh mbi platformën e monumentit të Enverit, dhe sesa të futesh në një librari mbi gërmadhat e Kafe "Kursalit"! Ki kurajon t'ia çosh edhe këtë përgjigje timen të gjithë atyre që u çove trillimin tënd të radhës. Natyrisht, bashkë me post scriptum-in këtu poshtë. 
Neroni 
(Shënim i imi: Ky është emri që më ka vënë Tosi pardje, kur u shpjegonte shqiptarëve përmes "Shekullit" sesa kriminale është veprimtaria ime si kryetar Bashkie) 

P.S. Sa për hajdutin, vazhdon të qëndrojë në fuqi ajo ftesa e dikurshme për të më ngrënë ***** ti dhe kushdo tjetër që vë pikëpyetje mbi pakorruptueshmërinë time.

Mesazhi i Tosit menjëherë pas fjalimit tim në takimin me komunitetin e biznesit: 
Dëgjova fjalimin tënd (grotesk) ku ne të gjithë, me përjashtim të biznesmenëve dhe sekserëve, konsiderohemi si tapa që duhet të nxirremi përfundimisht nga bythët tuaja, në mënyrë që ju të dhisni lirisht, dhe ku të mundeni në këtë vend. Po si mund të thuhet se rinia ikën nga Tirana, dhe nga ky vend, sepse është i ndërtuar me shtëpi të ulta me qerpiç!
Rinia ikën se zhgënjehet nga njerëz si ti mor Edi Rama!
Përshëndetje
Një nga tapat 


Replika ime ndaj mesazhit të mësipërm:
Dëgjove fjalimin?! Si e dëgjove fjalimin?! Me se?! Me ç'veshe?! Ke veshë ti?! 
Po sot s'ma nxin dot ditën si dje, sepse e-mail-i yt është njëri ndër njëzet e ca, që më kanë ardhur, dhe është i vetmi që ka ngjyrën e zezë të nihilizmit absolut! Të tjerët janë të gjithë falenderues, inkurajues, ngushëllues. dhe askush nder autorët s'është biznesmen (biznesmenët s'shkruajnë e-mail-e). Askush ndër ta s'është ndier tapë, siç je ndier çuditërisht ti. Askush ndër ta s'e ka marrë punën e qerpiçit, siç e ke marrë ti, sterrë sterrë të zezë! Dhe e di diçka:
plot nder ta e dinë kush është miku im, që mund të më shkruajë atë e-mail vrastar, që unë përmenda dje! Pa u thënë gje, ata më thonë pak a shumë të gjithë të njëjtën gjë: Lëre atë (ty domethënë), mos e dëgjo, është i sëmurë!
Dhe ti je vërtet i sëmurë miku im. TI JE SHURDH!

Post Scriptum. Nuk mund të rri pa ta treguar se një njeri i varfër e i ditur, i cili hamendëson se ti duhet të kesh qenë ai "miku i e-mail-it të zi", të quan PIKA JONE E ZEZE! Ta kam thënë me kohë se të qenit në frontin e punëtorëve të mendjes nuk të përjashton nga rreziku i PIKES SE ZEZE! Ashtu sikundër të qenit në zonën e së keqes shtet, nuk të përfshin medoemos në kategorinë e PIKAVE TE ZEZA! 
Tung

Këtu zoti kryeredaktor mbaron ky episod i luftës virtuale që zhvillohet mes meje dhe mikut tim Fatos Lubonja, qysh se unë vendosa të le barrikadën e të pavarurit, dhe të marr një detyrë shtetërore. Këtë zgjedhje Tosi jo vetëm e quan të gabuar, por e konsideron tradhti ndaj tij!!! Përpjekja ime për t'i shpjeguar arsyet e zgjedhjes sime, si edhe për ta bindur që të merresh me politikë, nuk do të thotë detyrimisht të jesh moralisht inferior ndaj dikujt që ka zgjedhur të bëjë tjetërsend në jetë, ka dështuar më shumë se një herë. Dhe më shumë se një herë Tosi ka përgojuar publikisht mua vetë, dhe punën time, duke shfrytëzuar me kapacitet të plotë rezervuarin e mllefit të tij proverbial. Kam shumë frikë se po e humbet përditë e më shumë dritën e arsyes, duke u munduar të bindë me çdokusht të tjerët dhe vetveten, se i vetmi pozicion moralisht i pakritikueshëm në jetë është ai i tiji. Ia kam thënë. E kotë.

----------


## Brari

------------gazeta korieri----------

-----
Rama: Aleanca e zeze kunder Tiranes.

Kryetari i Bashkise ne takim me biznesmenet, denoncoi "aleancat sterre qe mes tribunave politike dhe mediave, ne emer te Krishtit, bejne punen e Djallit". Pergjigjet ndaj kritikave per lejet e ndertimit, rruget, lulishtet dhe shembjen e godinave te vjetra. "Sa te jem ne kete detyre, nuk do kete burre nene dhe bir kurve, qe te kerkoje ne xhepat e mij, para te jashtligjshme"

Prej nje kohe te gjate dua te ndaj me ju disa shqetesime, perdite e me serioze, lidhur me kete mjedis te qelbur, ku bashkarisht jetojme dhe ku bashkarisht enderrojme dhe besojme per dite me te mira. Nje gje eshte e qarte, qe nuk jemi ne te njejten korsi, por padyshim, jemi ne te njejten rruge. Ne, nuk varemi nga njeri-tjetri, por shpejtesia e ecjes sone perpara, varet nga bashkepunimi midis nesh. Une besoj se nje Tirane ndryshe, nje Tirane moderne, ashtu si edhe nje Shqiperi moderne, nuk mund te behet pa nje partneritet te qarte, te hapur dhe te forte mes nesh.
Dhe une do flas me ze te larte, qarte dhe hapur, qe jam shume i shqetesuar per nje fryme antikapitalizem, per nje fryme antizhvillim, antiliri, qe e ka mberthyer politiken shqiptare dhe qe ka dominuar segmente te shoqerise civile dhe te shtypit. Kjo fryme gjenerohet nga nje debat politik shterpe, pa ide, pa projekte te mirefillta zhvillimi, me nje konflikt policesk, te theksuar bolshevik dhe nga ana tjeter, nga nje arene mediatike, ku rralle here ka ballafaqime te shendetshme pikpamjesh dhe ku ka rendom shpifje, akuza, trillime, sharlatanizem, padituri, inkompetence, trutharesi. Dhe pambarimisht keshtu. Kjo eshte nje fryme qe nuk i ben mire as kapitalit vendas dhe as kapitalizmit shqiptar. Kjo fryme nuk i sherben zhvillimit te Tiranes, qe duam te ndertojme, kjo nuk eshte nje fryme evropiane, kjo nuk eshte nje fryme e lirise te sipermarrjes dhe vendimit progresist. Kjo eshte nje fryme jakobine e talebane. Une i trembem kesaj fryme dhe jam i deshperuar- po jua them hapur- para kesaj luzme, e cila po frenon ne vend Shqiperine, e cila ka frenuar ne vend zhvillimin, e cila e mban peng te ardhmen e femijeve tane. Ne, behuni te vetedijshem, rrezikojme te mbetemi peng i nje aleance tranversale, te nje reaksioni sterre, te nje aleance qe ben bashke Limoz Dizdarin dhe Vili Minarollin, nje aleance qe ben bashke te djathte e te majte te ashtuquajtur, nje aleance qe ben bashke te vjetren, per te frenuar te rene. 

Ky reaksion i zi, ben qe kompanite e ndertimit te rrugeve te paguajne sot 100- 150 mije dollare ne muaj, per te ruajtur ekzistencen e tyre. Nuk kane pune. Kjo aleance e zeze, ben qe kompanite e ndertimit, te cilat mbajne me buke mijera punetore, te cilat garantojne strehimin, ne nje Tirane qe nuk mund te rrije ajo qe ishte, sepse eshte trefishuar ne popullsi, te konsiderohen kompanite e togave armike. Dhe ketu duhet te kuptojme, qe kjo aleance qe vepron mes tribunave politike, eshte nje politike qe vepron nepermjet projekteve te Organizatave Joqeveritare dhe seminareve sterile, mes diskutimeve shterpe, permes llafeve qe asgje te mire, s'i kane dhene Shqiperise ne keto vite, permes vete segmenteve te shtypit, permes maskave prej letre te printuar, apo valesh televizive, qe ne emer te ndershmerise, ne emer te moralit, ne emer te Krishtit, bejne vetem punen e Djallit. 

Dhe kjo aleance do te na mbaje peng, per sa kohe mjedisi ku duhet te gjenerohen ide dhe projekte, do te jete bosh. Eshte nje aleance qe operon ne boshllek. Keta njerez nuk e duan qe te behet Shqiperia, sepse ajo nuk ka nevoje per keta njerez. Liria e fjales, eshte bere nje instrument, per t'ju kundervene sistemit qe ne duam te ndertojme. Ne jetojme aktualisht ne nje sistem pa sistem, kjo dihet. Dhe ky moment, kur pjese te tera te sistemit te vjeter vazhdojne te gjallojne fizikisht dhe menderisht dhe pjeset e sistemit te ri qe ne duam te ndertojme jane te pafuqishme, eshte nje moment perplasjeje shume i eger, midis mendesise se vjeter dhe te rese, midis nostalgjise per parazitizmin komunist, xhelozise se politikaneve, apo pseudointelektualeve, per te pasurit dhe epshit te te pasurve, per te qene me te pasur. Eshte nje shoqeri dhe nje sistem, ku nuk ka akoma balanca dhe ne mungese te ketyre balancave, sulmohet ne menyre katastrofale sipermarrja e lire. Lufta kunder korrupsionit ka hyre ne mode, sic ka qene lufta kunder komunizmit. Edhe pse kishte dhjete vjet qe kishte rene komunizmi, ai vazhdonte te luftohej, qe duke luftuar komunizmin, te merreshin votat e te varferve, qe enderronin te beheshin te pasur, duke ju kujtuar kooperativat, lopet, derrat, vicat dhe gjithe qente e epokes komuniste. Dhjete vjet te humbura. Tani ka filluar lufta kunder korrupsionit, qe nuk eshte nje lufte reale kunder korrupsionit. Lufta kunder tij, behet realisht duke modernizuar sistemin, lufta kunder korrupsionit, behet realisht duke krijuar marredhenie te hapura dhe te qarta partneriteti mes kapitalit dhe shtetit. Lufta kunder korrupsionit, nuk behet me akuza te ndersjellta. Keto akuza, s'bejne gje tjeter, vecse shtojne agresivitetin e te varferve ndaj te pasurve dhe nuk i ben njerezit me te pasur, por frenojne sipermarrjen. Dhe "O burra!", kush te mbledhe me shume vota, duke i thene te varferve, qe: "Arsyeja e varferise suaj, eshte lidhja e mafies se politikes, me mafien e biznesit". Cfare do te thote "mafie e biznesit"? Biznesi eshte celesi i sistemit qe ne duam te ndertojme. Mafia vepron ne hapesira te ndermjetme, mafia vepron ne boshllekun e lene nga ligji, mafia vepron ne mungesen e marredhenieve te qarta dhe te hapura. Prandaj ne kemi nevoje, per nje aleance per modernizim. Ne duhet te modernizojme Shqiperine, duhet te modernizojme Tiranen, duhet te modernizojme marredheniet tona. Vetem keshtu ne mund te bejme perpara. 

Eshte e vertete qe ne Tirane jane bere shume ndryshime, pavaresisht se une sot e kam filluar diten me nje e-mail, te zi sterre nga nje miku im qe me konsideron kriminel, sepse kemi dhene leje ndertimi, per te ndertuar ne nje prone private, ne baze te nje ideje shume te qarte per zhvillimin e qendres se Tiranes. Nuk eshte e bukur qe te vish te takosh biznesmenet dhe te takohesh ne korridor me nje maske, qe thote "Ti je i korruptuar!". Nuk ka, as ne Tirane dhe as ne Shqiperi, as nje bir nene dhe as nje bir kurve, qe te vij e te me kerkoje mua ne xhep leket e veta. Dhe ju kete e dini shume mire. Te gjithe ata, qe kane pasur mundesi te punojne ne Bashkine e Tiranes, e dine shume mire se kush eshte kryetari i Bashkise se Tiranes. Kurse, persa i perket ceshtjes se korrupsionit, ceshtja e bakshisheve, ceshtja e mitmarrjeve, eshte nje ceshtje qe nuk behet dot e te gjithe popullit, ne lufte kunder kapitalisteve dhe kunder kapitalizmit. Kjo, nuk eshte bota e te mireve dhe e te keqijve, miqte e mi. Kjo eshte bota e tyre qe punojne dhe e atyre qe masturbohen. 
Jam i terrorizuar nga sulmet absolutisht bolshevike, qe organizohen kunder Bashkise se Tiranes. Une mund te akuzohem per shume gjera, mund te kisha bere me shume, por nuk jam une ai, qe mund te akuzohem, per demtime lulishtesh. Kam udhehequr vete nje proces, qe i ka kthyer Tiranes, me shume se 100 mije metra katrore gjelberim dhe nuk ka qene nje proces i lehte. 

Por nderkohe qe ne prishim ndertime pa leje, ne nuk duhet te harrojme qe ne ato ndertime, ka njerez, ka tregtare te vegjel, ka familje, ka te punesuar. Ku do te shkojne keta? Do t'u themi: "Jo ne nuk do te prishim asgje ketu, ky eshte muzeu i madh i shkuar, ky eshte Teatri yne Kombetar, ky eshte Pazari yne i vjeter, keto jane shtepite me qerpic, ku shoku Qemal me shokun Enver, punuan per keto dite qe po gezojme sot. Juve ikni, kthehuni mbrapsht!" Keshtu do te bejme? Keshtu nuk behet, prandaj Tirana, ka nevoje per nje ekuiliber te konservimit dhe te zhvillimit. Une jam shume dakort, qe shume ndertesa te larta qe jane bere ne Tirane, jane bere keq. Por nuk e ka fajin lartesia, e kane fajin projektet dhe cilesia e tyre. Ne nuk duhet te trembemi nga lartesia. Ne nuk duhet te vuajme nga sindroma e King-kongut. Aty ku eshte per te ndertuar lart, do te ndertojme lart, aty ku nuk duhet ndertuar larte, do te ndertojme ulet, por do te ndertojme ndryshe. Ju jeni te gjithe deshmitare te faktit, qe ne po ndertojme ndryshe. 
Dhe sot, une jam krenar, qe kemi arritur te bejme me ju studime pjesore, apo projekte, qe do te ngrene mbi siperfaqen e kesaj toke te shkaterruar, Tiranen e re evropiane, dhe une jam i bindur per kete. Nga ana tjeter, deshiroj te theksoj nje gje, qe shoh nje armiqesi te zeze ndaj prones, ndaj pronareve, ndaj te drejtes se tyre per te zhvilluar pronen e tyre. Harrohet se disa siperfaqe dhe shtepi te vjetra, s'ka pse te rrine me mbi dhe. Po te ishte kjo Tirane kaq e bukur, qe ne duhet ta ruanim, pse iken rinia sot nga Tirana? Pse nuk vijne te huajt te jetojne ketu? Ia bejne kete pyetje vetes, ata qe bejne sikur qajne per nje fije bari, qe po keputet, apo nje shtepi qerpici qe po shembet, nderkohe, qe ketu ne salle, eshte nje investitor qe e di shume mire se cka hequr, per te arritur qe te beje nje ndertim spektakolar, pa e prishur Kinema "17 Nentorin". Kjo do te thote, se ne jemi te vetedijshem, por jo cdo gje e vjeter ka vlere, ashtu si jo cdo gje e re eshte e keqe. Ka gjera ne kete qytet qe duhen ruajtur dhe eshte e para administrate lokale, qe ka nxjerre rregulla per zona te caktuara dhe qe punon ngushtesisht me Institutin e Monumenteve te Kultures, per percaktimin e atyre objekteve, qe perbejne realisht vlera, per t'i ruajtur edhe per neser. Ashtu sikunder ka plot shtepi te vjetra, qe s'kane asnje vlere. Debati ne te cilin une mora pjese, per Teatrin Kombetar, i cili u konsiderua prej shme vetave si nje "Mision i mafies se ndertimit", une besoj realisht, qe ai ishte nje debat simbolik. Ajo godine, eshte bere objekt i nje debati simbolik, nese do te trumfoje pupuliti dhe shurra, apo e ardhmja. Kjo nuk ka te beje fare me krijimtarite, me kush ka qeshur e ka qare ketu, kjo ka te beje me ate, qe ne nuk mund te lejojme, qe ne mes te qytetit, te konsiderohet monument kulture, apo me vlera monumentale, nje objekt, te cilin italianet e kane ndertuar atehere, per te argetuar oficeret dhe ushtaret e tyre, me pupulit, si te gjitha sallat e dopolavoros, qe ndertoheshin, per te qene te perkoheshme. Nderkohe qe ne reastaurojme Ministrite, restaurojme Universitetin, do te restaurojme ish-Komitetin Qendror, nuk kemi perse te mbajme nje vjetersire, qe nuk ka asnje vlere. Duke e privuar shtetin nga 6 mije metra katrore toke, me te cilen, shteti, mund te vije e te trokase tek ju, per te thene: Eja te ndertojme sebashku teatrin e ri. Ashtu si ne arritem te bindnim investitorin, se nuk mund te ndertohet duke prishur Kinema "17 nentorin", ne nuk kemi pse te ruajme Kinema "Republiken", qe s'ka asnje vlere dhe aq me teper, qe ne godinen e re, do te kete serish nje salle kinemaje. Nderkohe qe ne perleshemi perdite, per te restauruar dhe per ta bere serish Kinema "Partizanin", apo ish-"Ali Demin", nuk guxokemi te prishim kinema "Republiken". Nderkohe qe ne te gjitha vendet e botes, jane prishur ndertesa 2 here e 3 here gjate nje 50-vjecari dhe te jeni te bindur, se pas 20, apo 30 vjetesh, do te prishen shume nga keto pallate qe po ndertohen sot, per te ndertuar te tjera me te mira. Por nuk duhet te harrojme, qe ky qytet ka mbi 600 mije njerez dhe ka nevoje per shume gjera. Nuk e ben Shqiperine, as FMN dhe as Banka Boterore. Ata e ndihmojne te marrin fryme. Prandaj ka ardhur koha, qe ne te jemi ne kontakt te vazhdueshem, dhe kerkoj mbeshtetjen tuaj te hapur dhe te qarte dhe kjo mbeshtetje ka te beje me nje gje shume te thjeshte. Te gjithe ju, qe keni te beni me mua dhe Bashkine e Tiranes, t'u tregoni te gjitheve te verteten e madhe, qe puna jone ka shume probleme, ka shume diskutime, polemika, por nuk ka ne mes rryshfete. Na qenkan miqte e mi te implikuar me X leje ndertimi, po keshtu Bashkia e Tiranes, nuk duhet te jape me leje. Shqiperia eshte vend shume i vogel. Kushedi se cila nga stergjyshet e tezes se njerit, ska pasur nje moment gezimi, me stregjyshin e halles se tjetrit. Por historia, nuk mund te shkruhet, as me dhunen e bolshevikeve, qe jane sot te shtrire ne te gjitha partite politike, as me dhunen e lapsit e te penes, apo kamerave, apo seminareve dhe terrorizimeve. Historia, shkruhet me djersen dhe me mundin, te ardhurat, qe ju garantoni permes punes suaj, ndersa korrupsioni, luftohet me modernizim, me reforma, institucione, te cilat duhet te garantojne transparence dhe menyra te sofistikuara kontrolli. Nuk mund te luftohet me kundervenie te ushtrise se te ndershmeve, me ushtrine e te pandershmeve. Kjo eshte nje farse, nje maskarade, qe e ka bllokuar Shqiperine, investimet qe e ka bere ministrin e Financave te flase me vete, per te gjetur burimet e nevojshme, per te garantuar mbijetesen. Kjo eshte nje farse, qe i ka lene kompanite e ndertimit te rrugeve pa pune, kjo eshte nje farse qe e ben Kryetarin e Bashkise, te shkoje te lutet si qen, nga nje dere ne tjetren, per fonde per rruget, ne nje kohe kur njerezit kerkojne rruge. E dini ju, se sa eshte fondi qe i eshte dhene Bashkise se Tiranes? 500 milione leke te vjetra, per te rregulluar Tiranen. Cfare mund te bej une me ato? Po cfare kerkoj une: 3 miliarde leke te vjetra, per kompanite shqiptare te rrugeve, per te bere rruge per shqiptaret. Kjo eshte historia. Jo llafe te gazetareve injorante, qe bredhin nga nje cep ne tjetrin, qe nuhasin me perversitet ne cdo kanal jashteqitje qe ka Tirana. Sepse Tirana, ka shume kanale te tilla, ka shume pune dhe ka ende shume ere te keqe, por ajo nuk mund te behet dot, nese ju jeni te akuzuarit e kesaj historie dhe ne qofte se bashkepunimi me ju, konsiderohet dicka e dyshimte. 



Jam shume krenar, qe Tirana, pas dhjete vjeteve, ka bar 365 dite te vitit, ne dimer dhe ne vere, sepse ka njerez qei ujitin. Jam shume krenar qe Tirana, nuk pernbytet me dhe qe bulevardi, nuk i ngjan Venecias, kur bie nje shi vere. Po kjo, nuk ndodhi, sepse deshi i Madhi Zot, papritur, por sepse nate per nate, punetoret e varfer te Bashkise se Tiranes, kane gerryer kanalet dhe i kane cliruar te gjitha kanalizimet nga tapat. 



Une jam shume krenar, qe akuzohem nga ju, qe i jap lejet me pikatore dhe akuzohem nga kundershtaret tuaj, qe jam doreleshuar. Sic kam qene krenar edhe ne '91-shin, kur komunistet me quanin fashist dhe fashistet, komunist. Dhe jam shume krenar per KRRT-ne e shumeperfolur, ne kohet e fundit, per lejet qe kemi dhene, per rrugen qe i kemi hapur zhvillimit, per godinat qe po ndertojme ne Tirane. Kane te drejte qytetaret e Tiranes, te kene frike nga ndertimet e larta, duke marre shembujt e keqij. Por ne, duhet te ndertojme godina te larta, qe tu tregojme rinise qe ky vend do te jete vendi, ku ata do te jene krenare per te jetuar. Ku do te ruhen ndertimet e vjetra me vlere, por ne te njejten kohe, do te jete Nju Jorku i se ardhmes. Nuk eshte e lehte te ndertosh gjithcka nga zerua. Une nuk jam ne KPD dhe nuk do te permend problemet e secilit, ato le t'i mbajne per vete. Por po e perseris edhe nje here, se persa kohe, une do te jem ne krye te Bashkise se Tiranes, nuk do te kete burre nene dhe bir kurve, qe mund te kerkoje ne xhepat e mi, para, te fituara, jashte konpetencave, qe me jep ligji. 
------------------------------

oo  ED-RAMUSHI po  oborret e shkollave qe ja jep mafies se ndertimit per te miren e femijve e ben???

KORIERI
------

Shqiperia, 24 ore pa udheheqje



Nga Alfred Peza/ Makbule Ceco ka qene dje funksionarja me e larte e Shqiperise, e cila duhet te ushtronte njekohesisht atributetet e Presidentit, Kryetarit te Kuvendit dhe Kryeministrit. Kjo pasi ndoshta per here te pare ne historine e vendit dhe historine e botes moderne, te tre kreret me te larte te Shqiperise, ndodheshin jashte shtetit. Duke shkelur ne kete menyre Kushtetuten, Protokollin e Shtetit dhe duke vene ne pikepyetje, sigurine tone kombetare. 



Presidenti Meidani prej disa ditesh ndodhet per nje vizite ne SHBA. Sipas nenit 91 te Kushtetutes, "kur Presidenti eshte ne pamundesi te perkohshme per te ushtruar funksionet e tij ose kur vendi i tij mbetet vakant, Kryetari i Kuvendit ze vendin dhe ushtron kopetencat e tij". Por, Kreu i Parlamentit Servet Pellumbi dje ndodhej ne Zagreb, per te marre pjese ne nje takim te organizuar nga Asambleja Parlamentare e KE per luften kunder terrorizmit. Ne rast te mungeses se tij, Kushtetuta nuk parashikon se kush do ta zevendesoje. Nje aresye ligjore, qe e perjashton mundesine qe Meidani dhe Pellumbi te jene njekohesisht jashte Shqiperise. Si te mos mjaftonte kjo, vendi ka qene dje edhe pa Kryeminister, pasi Majko, ka nisur nje tur te shkurter ne Bruksel dhe Zvicer. Por, edhe pa minister te Jashtem dhe minister Rendi, pasi Dade ndodhet ne SHBA dhe Cipa ne Greqi. 



Edhe sikur Kushtetuta te kishte vakuum, Protokolli i Shtetit eshte dokumenti qe e sakteson kete moment. Sipas tij, eshte i ndaluar kategorikisht largimi i Presidentit dhe Kryetarit te Kuvendit, nga Shqiperia. Jo vetem kaq, por per aresye te sigurise kombetare, ata nuk mund te udhetojne ne te njejten kohe dhe ne te njejtin shtet, sebashku. Per aresye sigurie, atyre nuk i lejohet qe te udhetojne madje, me te njejtin mjet. Largimi i Kryeministrit ne keto kushte, as qe nuk parashikohet. Ne pjesen e 16 te Kushtetutes, ku parashikohen "masat e jashtezakonshme", eshte e percaktuar qarte se ne rast lufte, gjendjes se jashtezakonshme dhe fatkeqesive natyrore institucionet vihen ne levizje dhe vendimet mund te merren, vetem nga Presidenti, Kryetari i Kuvendit ose Kryeministri. Nese skandali i djeshem nuk eshte nje truk djallezor politik, i mendjeve te zeza brilante, ne dem te interesave te vendit apo pergjegjesve te kesaj situate, ne rastin me te mire, ndodhemi para nje precedenti te patolerueshem.

--------------

----------


## Brari

KJ:
----
Majko shkarkon njeriun e Edi Rames
Shkarkohet nga detyra drejtori i Teatrit Kombetar Xhevdet Ferri. Kryeministri Pandeli Majko firmosi dje largimin e Ferrit nga posti i kreut te Teatrit Kombetar duke emeruar ne vend te tij aktorin Agim Qirjaqi. Vendimi i Majkos vjen vetem disa dite pas sulmeve qe kryetari i Bashkise se Tiranes Edi Rama beri kundrejt tij gjate takimit qe pati me perfaqesues te biznesit, lidhur me fondet e pakta qe i jane akorduar bashkise per realizimin e projekteve emergjente. Nderkohe qe Ferri njihej si nje nga perkrahesit te kryebashkiakut Rama dhe indirekt nje nga njerezit e preferuar te ish kryeministrit Ilir Meta, i emeruar perj tij ne kete detyre. Xhevdet Ferri ishte nder te vetmit ne radhet e artisteve qe perkrahu publikisht gjate nje debati televiziv, idene dhe projektin e Rames per shembjen e godines se Teatrit Kombetar me qellim ngritjen aty te nje ndertese shumekateshe. Qendrimi i tij pro mbeshtetjes se kryetarit te Bashkise Edi Rama u kundershua ashper nga koleget e tij artiste, te cilet ishin totalisht kunder shembjes se godines se teatrit per vet vlerat qe ai mbart dhe perfaqson si pjese e rendesishme e artit skenik shqiptar. Drejtori i sapoemeruar i teatrit Agim Qirjaqi ishte nje nga aktoret qe kundershtuan me force shembjen e teatrit dhe zevendesimin e tij me nje ndertese tjeter, sipas projekteve te bashkise se kryeqytetit. Edhe ne takimin e fundit me biznesmenet Rama ka riperseritur vendosmerine e tij per venien ne jete te projektit te hartuar nga Bashkia lidhur me shembjen e godine se Teatrit Kombetar. Ndoshta largimi i Ferit nga detyra eshte nje sinjal qe leshon qeveria per te mos perkrahur kete projekt te Rames.

A.Rama

------------------

Mir ka bere   Pandushi  qe e ka hequr kte beun e teatrit. Ishte bere i padurushem ai hajdut.

----------


## Brari

Shija e hidhur e debatit Lubonja-Rama 
Nga Albana Rexhepi

"Bashkia e Tiranës të lihet të punojë, - fton z.Aliaj (në opinionin e djeshëm botuar në "Shekulli" me titull "Bashkia e Tiranës dhe dobia e një debati" - shën.red) duke nënkuptuar tërheqjen nga kritika, duke ua lënë qytetarit të gjykojë se si e ka bërë punën Bashkia, sepse është ky qytetar, me të cilin bashkia ka lidhur kontratën. Sigurisht, që ky është një prononcim tepër personal i autorit të shkrimit, i nisur nga dëshira e mirë, jo vetëm e tij, që lëvizja të vazhdojë. Vetëm se z. Aliaj nuk arrin të shpjegojë, ose të na mbushë mendjen, se si analistët, shtypi, kritika është "duke e penguar punën e Bashkisë së Tiranës". Bashkia e Tiranës ka vërtet një kontratë me qytetarin e Tiranës, por të gjithë ata që e kritikojnë, analistët, shtypi, profesionistët, janë gjithashtu qytetarë të Tiranës, pavarësisht nga këndvështrimi nga i cili i shohin problemet apo arritjet e bashkisë. E, tek e fundit, shtypi, analistët, profesionistët, qytetari dhe kritika, që ata ushtrojnë përkundrejt institucionit (institucionit të bashkisë në këtë rast) janë pjesë e punës së institucionit. Shtypi, analistët dhe të gjithë ata që ushtrojnë kritikë janë ata, që tek e fundit, e ndihmojnë bashkinë (dhe jo vetëm atë) t'i shohë gabimet, t'i korrigjojë ato, të qëndrojë e shëndetshme dhe me dy këmbët në tokë. 
Pa dyshim që bashkia e Tiranës, i ka sjellë ndryshime jetës së Shqipërisë postkomuniste, ndryshe nga paraardhësit, ndryshe nga shumica e institucioneve të tjera. Kjo bashki po kryen funksionin e saj, po bën detyrat e shtëpisë. Eshtë vënë dorë mbi qytetin, po riparohen rrugë, po restaurohet. Këtë realitet e shohin të gjithë e që të gjithë e përshëndesin: Edhe kritika. 
Por këto arritje, megjithatë, nuk i japin imunitet bashkisë ndaj gabimeve, nuk i japin imunitet ndaj arrogancës, nuk i japin imunitet ndaj vulgaritetit, nuk i japin imunitet ndaj autoritarizmit, të cilat edhe vetë z. Aliaj i ka vënë re e të cilat z. Lubonja në mënyrë të vazhdueshme i denoncon dhe kritizon. Debati midis dy zotërinjve të nderuar, Lubonja e Rama, të cilin z. Aliaj në artikullin e tij "Bashkia e Tiranës dhe dobia e një debati" e veneron, mua më lë shije të hidhur, tejet të hidhur, është debati midis të pafuqishmit që nuk i ka ngelur vetëm se të bërtasë edhe më shumë, dhe institucionit që vazhdon ta injorojë edhe më shumë. Eshtë një debat që të rikujton se Shqipëria postkomuniste është ndoshta i vetmi vend ballkanik, ku shoqëria civile përfaqësohet me nje grusht individësh, dhe si të tillë pa ndonjë influencë të madhe në jetën politike dhe shoqërore. Debati midis këtyre dy zotërinjve të, të bën të kuptosh, se në ndryshim nga ç'vë re z. Aliaj, bashkia nuk ka sjellë ndonjë ndryshim thelbësor në mënyrën e qeverisjes. Eshtë pikërisht bashkia ajo që po vendos në çështjet e urbanistikës së Tiranës si ia do qejfi, duke injoruar kritikën, analistët, profesionistët, duke u bërë një model shumë i keq i autoritarizmit. Mua më duket tejet irritues që z. Aliaj diskutimin për ngjyrimin e fasadave, e lë në dorën e shijeve të qytetarit (apo edhe fëmijëve siç u prononcua një arkitekt tjetër). Nëse arkitektët nuk kanë asgjë më për të thënë, dhe ia delegojnë përgjegjësinë e tyre gjykimit dhe shijes së publikut, atëherë praktikisht ne nuk kemi më nevoje për ta. Ngjyra e fasadave nuk është çështje shijesh kalimtarësh apo fëmijësh, por është një zgjedhje që përmbush nje funksion të rëndësishëm në konceptin arkitektonik që mbart një ndërtesë. Ky koncept arkitektonik përpilohet, përpunohet dhe diskutohet nga arkitektët dhe urbanistët, sepse ata janë specialistët. Janë pikërisht këta njerëz që e ndihmojnë, më pas publikun dhe institucionin shtet, të kuptojë këtë koncept duke i shpjeguar atij, se si funksionaliteti, forma, ngjyra, dhe vazhdimësia janë të rëndësishme, jo vetëm për X ndertesë, për X bllok ndërtesash, por edhe për identitetin e vetë qytetit. 
Që një kryetar bashkie vendos pa pyetur as edhe një arkitekt (siç lihet të kuptohet prej artikullshkruesit, por edhe prej artikullit respektndjellës të z. Kolevica), as edhe ata që i kanë ndërtuar këto ndërtesa është, as me pak dhe as më shumë, një skandal. Një skandal që u shit për sukses, që u denoncua, që pas denoncimit po përpiqet të minimizohet me peshën e sukseseve, e së fundi po i varet në qafë shijes së publikut dhe fëmijeve. E kjo nuk është aspak serioze. Përpara se të fillojmë të preokupohemi për rizgjedhjen e kryetarit të bashkisë, duhet të preokupohemi për fatin e qytetit tonë, sepse kjo është pika ku priten interesat e të gjithëve ne. Rizgjedhja e Z. Rama duhet të jetë, tek e fundit, preokupim i tij.

----------


## Brari

marre nga Shekulli.
....
A duhet të ngrihet Tirana në lartësi ? 


Në vijim të debatit për të ardhmen e Tiranës, ku dy protagonistët kryesorë janë z. Edi Rama dhe z. Fatos Lubonja nuk mund të mos themi diçka, edhe ne, që objekt të punës sonë kemi zhvillimin e fshatit. U përmend se urbanistika e kryeqytetit është së pari çështje politikash. Mëse e vërtetë. Për fat të keq deri tani efekti i politikave ka qenë negativ. Ndoshta tani diçka mund të korigjohet, në vend që të përkeqësohet. 
Ish -kryebashkiaku Brojka lidhur me debatin tha në një emision televiziv se "rritja në lartësi është nevojë e interesave që rrjedhin nga harmonizimi i interesave të pastra ekonomike të pronarët të tokave, me ndërtuesit dhe blerësit". Kjo është e vërtetë, por harroi të përmendte dhe fuqinë e lirë punëtore si rrjedhoje e papunësisë së madhe të shkaktuar nga lëvizjet migruese. Nga ana tjetër akoma është evident në Shqipëri fenomeni tipik i vendeve në zhvillim i atraksionit të "dritave të qytetit". Për më tepër në nivele të larta drejtuese, për fat të keq duket se akoma dominojnë koncepte të viteve '60-të nga vendet në zhvillim, ku urbanizimi apo qytetet e mëdha tregojnë që vendi është në rrugën e duhur drejt progresit e zhvillimit. Si rrjedhojë shuma të mëdha parash financohen në qytetet e mëdha, dhe zakonisht vetëm në një qytet, në kryeqytet. Tashmë është e qartë se modeli i shpërndarjes hapësinore i bazuar në përqëndrimet e mëdha urbane në vendet në zhvillim ka dështuar. Analizat e kryera në qendra të mëdha urbane në vendet në zhvillim, kanë nxjerrë në pah se ekspansioni dhe ngjeshja e qyteteve, ka sjellë probleme mjaft të komplikuara, për të cilat akoma nuk është gjetur zgjidhje. Fizikisht, mund të përmendim ndotjen e ujit e të ajrit. Ekonomisht, është vërtetuar që në qytete përtej njëfarë madhësie, kostoja për frymë e sigurimit të shërbimeve publike fillon e ngrihet. Por më problematike është formimi i zonave të "sëmura" në aspektin social, kulturor e politik. Autori i njohur i çështjeve të strategjive te zhvillimit Raanan Ëeitz e quan mbipërqëndrimin si kancer të qyteteve moderne. Për vendet ku qendrat urbane akoma nuk kanë arritur stadin e gjigandit ka kohë që është shtruar çështja e shmangies se përqëndrimit të madh, dhe orientimi i zhvillimit drejt një modeli të zhvillimit urban më të shpërndarë, i aftë për ndaluar vërshimet drejt qyteteve të mëdha. Besojmë se Tirana akoma është në një stad që mund të mendohet të bëhet diçka, që mos t'i ngjajë Limës, Kalkutës, Meksikos, as Athinës. Po çfarë duhet të bëjmë me qendrën e Tiranës? Thjesht ta shpëtojmë, pra ta mbajmë Tiranën të ulet siç është, por të pastër e të rregullt, të qetë dhe jo të zhurmshme, të zgjasim jetën e atyre që jetojnë aktualisht aty, duke pakësuar ndotjen e madhe të ajrit. Të sigurojmë ujë e drita për këta banorë, që janë dhe për ata që duan të vijnë të jetojnë, duke paguar koston e Tiranës së ulët. Dhe për zgjidhje afatgjatë ka një rrugë tjetër larg Tiranës: Të ndërtohen politika afatgjata zhvillimore hapësinore harmonike, duke ulur kështu presionin ndaj ndërtuesve për t'u ngritur në lartësi në Tiranë, dhe duke i orientuar ata më në gjërësi në gjithë vendin. T'i kthejmë sytë, mendjen, këmbët paratë, eksperiencën atje ku resurset janë pas malit të Dajtit dhe më tutje, atje ku shumica e shqiptarëve jetojnë atje ku janë pasuritë e Shqipërisë, tek Shqipëria rurale. Pak e dinë që Berna është kryeqyteti i Zvicrës, por Zvicrën e njohin të gjithë, jo nga pallatet e Bernës, por nga fshati i saj i urbanizuar. Tirana s'mund të bëhet as si Neëyork as si Singapori. Dhe një fakt tjetër; teknologjia po përparon me shpejtësi marramendëse. Sistemet kompjuterike, sistemet e telefonisë celulare, po e ngushtojnë me shpejtësi distancën fizike midis fshatit e qytetit. Ky zhvillim elektronik sot nuk kërkon atë shkallë përqëndrimi, kërkesat që kishte të nevojshme zhvillimi industrial 150 vjet më parë në Europë. Hajde pra të tregohemi të zgjuar dhe të kuptojmë më të renë.

Lavdosh Ferruni
ruralist

----------


## Brari

---------artikuj mbi urbanistiken-------


Nga Shekulli.
---------------------
Plagët tona urbanistike 
Nga Agim MERO

Eshtë i pamohueshëm fakti, që sektori i ndërtimeve në dekadën e fundit mund të thuhet me plot gojën, është ai që ka bërë hopin më të madh e më të dukshëm, në krahasim me sektorët e tjerë të ekonomisë. Ky hop e zhvillim ka sjellë pa dyshim vlera pozitive të padiskutueshme në disa drejtime, veçanërisht në atë të arkitekturës e të konstruksionit. Arkitektët e inxhinierët tanë përjetuan në këto vite lirinë profesionale, dhe në kufijtë e kësaj lirie ata treguan e po tregojnë talentin e tyre. Bashkë me sistemin ndryshoi edhe konceptimi urbanistik e ndërtimor. Për këto ndryshime, organizmat shtetërore por edhe institucionet e specializuara të ndërtimit, si dhe vetë urbanistët, arkitektët e inxhinierët u gjetën në befasi e të papërgatitur. Ndërtimi nuk mund t'i shpëtonte anarkisë së përgjithshme në të cilën ra gjithë shoqëria jonë, që nga politika tek ekonomia, e deri tek marrëdhëniet individuale të qytetarit me shtetin e shoqërinë, dhe të vetë shtetit me individin. Si pasojë e të gjithë këtyre faktorëve lindën dhe u krijuan probleme shqetësuese në urbanistikën e qyteteve dhe të ndërtimeve tona. U dëmtuan në disa raste seriozisht, vlerat arkitektonike në disa nga qytetet tona e veçanërisht në Tiranë. S'duhen mohuar vlerat pozitive që kanë mjaft ndërtime të viteve të fundit, por duke qenë të paharmonizuara me vendin ku janë ndërtuar dhe ambientin që i rrethon, këto vlera janë zbehur. Edhe ndërtimi më i bukur zhvlerësohet nëse ai qëndron i veçuar nga kondicionet urbanistike, që presupozojnë një kompleks faktorësh urbanë, estetikë e teknikë të lidhur me njëri tjetrin. Mungesa e këtij harmonizimi, është kontradikta e një nga plagët më të mëdha të ndërtimeve tona sot. Për të zbutur e për të shëruar këto plagë mendoj se një nga kushtet kryesore janë dhe mbeten studimet urbanistike dhe planet rregulluese të qyteteve tona. Të mpleksur me shumë faktorë ekonomikë e psikologjikë, politikë e korruptivë, edhe ato studime që janë bërë në disa raste, për disa zona e qytete, i mbyti invazioni i ndërtimeve pa kriter e pa leje. Pa këto studime nuk mund të mendohet korigjimi i gabimeve të bëra dhe perspektiva e ndërtimeve të qyteteve tona. Mungesa e një plani të tillë për Tiranën, prej 12 vjetësh, që nga ai i vitit 1990, ka krijuar shqetësime serioze. A është kaq e zorrshme për t'i bërë këto studime e plane rregulluese? E lehtë nuk është, por edhe kaq e pamundur nuk është, edhe në kushtet e sotme. Diskutime të nxehta, janë bërë e po bëhen sidomos që 
Ndërtimet e reja të mos cënojnë vlerat dhe identitetin e qyteteve tona. 
Eshtë e vërtetë se në disa nga qytetet tona, pjesë të veçanta të tyre janë të kërcënuara nga humbja e identitetit, siç ndodh veçanërisht në qytetet si Gjirokastra e Berati, lagje e zona të veçanta në Shkodër, Durrës, Elbasan, Korçë, etj. I mprehtë ky problem është sidomos për Tiranën. Në diskutime, për këtë problem, ka shumë keqkuptime, çoroditje e mendime subjektive në përcaktimin e asaj që ç'ndërtime të së kaluarës janë me të vërtetë me vlera që nuk duhet të prishen. Jo çdo ndërtim i vjetër ka vlera historike, kulturore e arkitektonike, ashtu si edhe jo çdo ndërtim i ri mbart patjetër vlera pozitive. Diskutimi nëse duhej ruajtur pazari i vjetër i Tiranës dhe ai për Teatrin Kombëtar kanë ndarë mendimet deri në ekstrem. Mendoj, se të dy këto raste nuk janë referenca tipike të identitetit të Tiranës dhe mungesa e tyre nuk përbën një fatalitet. Shtylla kurrizore e identitetit të Tiranës është aksi i bulevardit të madh, nga stacioni i trenit tek kompleksi i Universitetit. Ky bulevard i ndarë nga qendra në pjesën veriore e atë jugore, secila me të veçantat e saj, duhet trajtuar me kujdes të veçantë. Pjesa jugore e bulevardit duket se e ka mbyllur hesapin e vet, se ajo është mbushur me lloj lloj ndërtimesh të të gjithë stileve e kohëve. Ç'mund të bëhet në këtë pjesë do të jetë vetëm një retushim. Pjesa tjetër, ajo veriore, nga qendra tek Universiteti, që është edhe më e bukura dhe që bashkë me qendrën janë zemra e Tiranës, duhet mbrojtur me çdo kusht. Ata që e projektuan këtë segment madhështor, nuk arritën të ndërtonin në të më shumë se hotel "Dajti", Kryeministrinë e kompleksin e Universitetit, dhe ky bulevard mbeti "i virgjër", e siç tha kur vizitoi Shqipërinë një i huaj, në mos gaboj, Ilia Ehrenburgu : që kishte parë qytete pa bulevarde, por për herë të parë shihte bulevard pa qytet. Në kohën e monizmit, për të thënë "shyqyr", sikur nuk u guxua të vihej dorë veç godinës së ish -Komitetit Qendror, e më vonë të asaj të ambasadës sovjetike (sot Presidenca) dhe fare vonë Piramidës e Pallatit të Kongreseve. Përjashto stonimin që bën piramida, të tjerat s'mund të thuash që e prishën pamjen e bulevardit, pavarësisht që s'janë të cilësisë së hotel "Dajtit" e Kryeministrisë. Gabimi më trashanik që u bë në aksin e këtij bulevardi është ndërtimi i dy kullave, që me të drejtë një arkitekt i ka quajtur "kullat bonjake". Të thuash që ato të prishen që sot, do të dukej mbase si një luks për shtetin tonë të varfër, por një ditë ato duhet e me siguri do të prishen. Kush do t'i prishë do të ketë një arsye e argument më shumë për budallallëqet tona. Ngjyrat e fasadave, korigjohen kollaj e s'janë gjë para disa godinave të larta, si përbindësha, të vendosura pa kriter, si dy kullat për të cilat folëm, ajo pranë xhamisë e sahatit, dhe ndonjë tjetër. Po u vazhdua me të tilla gabime s'dimë çdo të mbetet e bukur në Tiranë? Po, Tirana i pranon edhe godinat e larta, rreth 10-katshe, ato do ta hijeshojnë siluetën e saj, po të ndërtohen në vende e në zona mbi bazën e studimeve serioze. Nuk janë pa vlerë diskutimet e debatet që bëhen për këto shqetësime por : 
Fjalën e parë e të fundit duhet ta thonë specialistët, jo politikanët e pushtetarët.
Vetë organet shtetërore, bashkitë, zyrat e urbanistikës, etj. duhet të tërheqin mendimin e kualifikuar, që nga ai i studentëve tek ai i akademikëve e profesorëve, deri tek mjekët, ekonomistët e sociologët, duhet të thonë fjalën e tyre në studimet urbanistike.Edhe pse ligjërisht u takon Këshillave Bashkiake e KRRT-ve të vendosin për problemet urbanistike, qofshin në këto organe edhe specialistë të mirëfilltë, jashtë tyre ka me dhjetëra të tjerë me përvojë e të rinj të talentuar, që duhen pyetur e marrë mendimi i tyre në forma nga më të ndryshmet. Kështu do të shmangen shumë gabime e subjektivizmi i personave të veçantë në pushtet, kur vendosin për çështje që sjellin gabime me pasoja të pakorigjueshme. Për shumë nga studimet e projektet mund të organizohen konkurse edhe me pjesëmarrjen e të huajve, s'ka pse të jemi xhelozë për këtë, kur dimë që edhe monumentin e lirisë në Neë Jork e ka bërë një francez e atë të Leonardo Da Vinçit në Fiumiçino të Romës një bullgar, që fitoi konkursin ndërkombëtar.Ndërtimi sot edhe tek ne është kthyer në një biznes të fuqishëm, për të mos thënë më i fuqishmi, ku veprojnë edhe qindra arkitektë e inxhinierë. Eshtë në nderin e tyre që ethet e fitimit të mos lejojnë që edhe vetë ata të bëhen shkaktarë të plagëve për të cilat flasim. Këtë do ta bëjnë, padyshim, edhe shoqatat e tyre, ajo e Ndërtuesve dhe e Arkitektëve, me kapacitetet që kanë në gjirin e tyre. 

------------

----------


## Brari

shekulli

.........
Një përrallë e lashtë dhe fenomeni Rama 
Nga Fatos Lubonja

Zoti kryeredaktor,
Po e nis këtë komunikim me "Shekulli-n" duke treguar një përrallë të lashtë sa bota, të cilën nuk është hera e parë që ia dërgoj një kryeredaktori për ta çuar në veshë të shurdhër pushtetarësh:
Na ishte një herë e një kohë një mbret fuqiplotë të cilit natyra na i kishte dhënë edhe një cen fizik: veshët e gjatë si të gomarit. Ai nuk donte assesi t'ia mësonte populli veshgjatësinë, prandaj berberët që merrte për ta rruar e qethur, i pyeste në fund se çfarë kishin parë të veçantë tek ai. Berberët përgjigjeshin: "Veshët tuaj të gjatë madhëri..." dhe mbreti menjëherë tërbohej e urdhëronte t'ua prisnin kokën. Kështu e pësuan shumë berberë, derisa doli më në fund një dinak i cili, kur mbreti e pyeti, tha se nuk kishte parë asgjë të veçantë në kokën e hijshme të lartmadhërisë së tij. Këtë mbreti e bëri berber personal. Mirëpo i gjori berber nuk duronte dot pa ia thënë dikujt të vërtetën. Ajo e ngërmonte së brendshmi ashtu dhe aq sa dita ditës tretej e sfilitej vetmevete; derisa, dikur, një plak i urtë ia kuptoi hallin e i dha këtë këshillë: "Nëse ke diçka që s'duhet thënë, o bir, e që s'e mban dot, shko tutje më ndonjë kënd, hap atje një gropë, dhe thuaja dheut. Berberi s'vonoi e bëri siç i tha plaku. Hapi një gropë diku dhe bërtiti në të me zë të lartë: "Mbreti i ka veshët të gjatë. Mbreti i ka veshët si të gomarit!" dhe iku duke e ndjerë veten të lehtësuar.
Mirëpo një ditë dikush e pa atë gropë, iu duk e përshtatshme për të mbjellë një pemë, dhe kështu bëri. Pema na u rrit e u harlis derisa dikur, një bari që kalonte atypari, këputi një degë prej saj dhe bëri me të një fyell. Kur, ç'të dëgjonte: Sapo nisi t'i bjerë fyellit, në vend se të nxirrte tinguj, ai vikati me zë të lartë: "Mbreti i ka veshët të gjatë; mbreti i ka veshët si të gomarit." Morali i përrallës: e vërteta del edhe nga dheu.
Zoti kryeredaktor,
Një herë mendova që si përgjigje Edi Ramës lidhur me ftesën publike që t'i hanë të pëgërat tërë ata që venë në dyshim ndershmërinë e tij dhe të institucionit të tij, të tregoj vetëm këtë përrallë e t'i them se fyejt e barinjve po këndojnë gjithandej për veshët e tij të gjatë, por pastaj, mendova se kjo nuk do t'i shpjegonte publikut se pse paskam kërkuar të hap një fushatë për largimin nga Bashkia të një politikani kaq të suksesshëm, të promovuar, madje, edhe nga gazeta jonë "Shekulli". Prandaj vendosa të shpjegohem për lexuesin e "Shekulli-t" e më gjerë. Besoj t'ju kujtohet se në një intervistë dhënë pikërisht ju, pikërisht për "Shekulli-n", i pyetur për politikanin Edi Rama, kritikat e mia janë përqëndruar në këto çështje :
- Personalizim e institucionit që drejton në një shkallë të frikshme.
- Krijimi i lidhjeve të shkurtra pushtetar - biznesmen, duke anashkaluar ligjin dhe institucionet, ç'ka lë vend për abuzim me pushtetin dhe për dyshime të rënda për korrupsion.
- Kontributi i pamatë, nëpërmjet abuzimit me pronën publike, për korruptimin e medias.
- Shpenzimi i fondeve publike si në kohën kur ishte ministër i Kulturës ashtu edhe kryebashkiak në mënyrë tejet të shproporcionuar në favor të gjërave të lehta, ekzibicioniste dhe propagandistike, duke neglizhuar shumëçka që mund të ishte më thelbësore e më e qëndrueshme.
- Si intelektual ka treguar se nuk kishte pasur ndonjë lloj bindje apo vizioni që të mund ta ruante nga korruptimi që të sjell etja për pushtet, përkundrazi i ka tradhtuar ato sa herë që ia ka dashur puna, duke zhgënjyer tërë ata që shpresonin tek ai.
Ndaj këtyre kritikave, që nuk janë vetëm të miat, koha ka treguar se Edi Rama ka vazhduar të tregojë një shurdhëri dhe arrogancë skandaloze dhe, së fundi, me planet për Tiranën dhe fjalimet programatike ka shkuar aq larg sa unë kam arritur në konkluzionin se është bërë njeri i rrezikshëm, deri në atë shkallë sa që duhet larguar nga ai vend. Duke menduar se fenomeni Rama nuk është një gjë e izoluar, por shprehja më e plotë e kategorisë së politikanëve që ka nxjerrë kjo kohë, le t'i shtjelloj disa nga argumentat e mija:
Personalizimi i institucionit
Ne jetojmë në një shoqëri ku vetëm formalisht kemi institucione, rregulla dhe ligje, por ndërkaq brenda tyre, dhe jashtë kontrollit të tyre, vazhdojmë të mbetemi peng i personalizimit dhe keqpërdorimit të institucionit nga autoritarizmi individual. Edi Rama bën pjesë në kategorinë e atyre politikanëve, që e ka shfaqur në mënyrë galopante këtë fenomen në formën e injorimit hapur të atributeve ligjore të rregullave institucionale, të imponimit me autoritetin individual, të depersonilizimit të bashkëpunëtorëve, apo të vënies së tyre nën komandë. Shembujt për këtë nuk kanë të sosur. Ju kujtoj vetëm se kur iku Rama nga Ministria e Kulturës atje nuk mbeti as edhe një njeri nga stafi, e jo më kujtesë institucionale, pasi Ministrinë e Kulturës prej disa muajsh e kishte shndërruar, me të gjithë stafin, në shtab elektoral që punonte vetëm për zgjedhjen e tij kryetar bashkie. Këtë frymë të trajtimit të institucionit, në detyrën e kryebashkiakut, Rama po e çon deri në grotesk. Fyejt e barinjve, veç tjerash tregojnë poshtë e lart se p.sh. lyerjen e ndërtesave ai e kryen në një mënyrë shumë "origjinale": dërgon një fotograf i cili e fotografon dhe pastaj ia skanojnë dhe fusin në kompjuter dhe atje fillon e bën pikturë mbi fasadat duke vendosur kubet e kuadratet e shumë nga ngjyrat kllouneske që ne i shohim pastaj të realizohen nga bojaxhinjtë - punë që vetëm e një kryebashkiaku nuk mund të jetë. Sa për kuriozitet ju them se një mënyrë të ngjashme ka përdorur edhe Çaushesku kur projektoi atë pallatin përbindësh që ka shkatërruar çerekun e Bukureshtit të vjetër: - i vetmi ndryshim është se atij ia dërgonin në zyrë fasadat e pallatit me makete ku ai hiqte e vinte kolona siç ia diktonte deliri i tij.
Zoti kryeredaktor,
Burrë shteti i suksesshëm është ai që edhe kur ikën nga kreu i një institucioni ai funksionon si më parë, madje edhe më mirë, sepse është vënë tashmë në rrugën e përsosjes. Kurse trajtime të tilla të institucionit tregojnë se kjo kategori politikanësh, përsa i përket ndërtimit të institucionit dhe respektit ndaj tij, nuk kanë as idenë më të vogël, se as kanë kuptuar dhe as do ta kuptojnë ndonjëherë se kultura institucionale, dhe shteti ligjor i të drejtave të njeriut nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët me autoritarizmin individual. Jam i bindur se po vazhdoi Rama edhe ca në detyrën e kryebashkiakut, Bashkia e Tiranës do të katandiset si Ministria e Kulturës kur iku ai - në mos është katandisur që sot ashtu, (kur ke parasysh se sa janë larguar prej andej) prandaj kjo është një nga arësyet pse mendoj se është i pari Rama ai që duhet të largohet.
Marrëdhëniet e mbrapshta shtet - biznes
Në kohën e Berishës ne patëm një shtet që lejoi krijimin e piramidave, pa kontrolluar se çfarë aktiviteti kishin ato, pa na mbrojtur nga sharlatanizmi i tyre, pa mbledhur taksa nga fitimet e tyre, por që i përdori këto piramida (lekët e tyre) për pushtet politik, për fushata elektorale, për përfitime individuale politikanësh me pasoja që i dimë të gjithë. Edi Rama ka shfaqur me një virulencë të veçantë një variant të ri të këtij fenomeni duke e përdorur institucionin për të bërë marrëveshje me biznesin privat, duke krijuar oligarki të fshehta, apo të hapura, financiare dhe mediatike, që në fakt, në vend se të ndihmojnë në forcimin e shtetit, e sfidojnë shtetin duke e përdorur atë. Në kohën e Berishës ethja e individëve për të nxjerrë vetëm e vetëm përfitime individuale bëri që parqet e Tiranës të mbusheshin me kioska të cilat filluan të shtohen njëra pas tjetrës si kërpudhat duke mbytur krejtësisht hapësirat e gjelbra të qytetit. Kjo u realizua nëpërmjet mekanizmit të lidhjes së shkurtër korruptive politikan - biznesmen. Tani i njëjti mendësi po funksionon me truajt e lirë për ndërtim apo me zonat ku ka banesa të ulta. Ku ka ndonjë truall bosh apo ndonjë ndërtesë të ulët krokodilët e ndërtimit sulen dhe duke shfrytëzuar lidhjet e shkurtra korruptive me kryebashkiakun, marrin leje dhe ndërtojnë, pa përfillur zona historike, apo zona urbane të mbyllura, pa përfillur shkallët e lartësisë, pa përfillur as problemet sizmike, pa përfillur raportin ndërtim gjelbërim, dhe pa përfillur nevojën që kanë banorët e këtij qyteti për të pasur edhe shkolla, edhe fusha sportive, edhe parqe të gjelbërta. Të gjithë jemi dëshmitarë se sa pallate shumëkatëshe janë ndërtuar në Tiranë me idenë e nevojës për banim, por po ashtu të gjithë jemi dëshmitarë se ky mbipopullim nuk është shoqëruar aspak me ngritjen qoftë edhe të një shkolle publike, të qoftë edhe një parku sportiv të ri apo të një parku të ri të gjelbër.
Kohët e fundit Rama doli në krye të një grupi biznesmenësh dhe shpalosi vizionin e tij, sipas të cilit kjo kategori biznesmenësh përfaqësojnë progresin kurse tërë ata që i pengojnë ata përfaqësojnë regresin, dhe ku shtjelloi idenë se meqënëse ne kemi një shtet të dobët dhe të varfër, atëhere zgjidhjen e nevojave tona publike duhet t'ia lemë në dorë këtij biznesi të pasur. Me këtë logjikë kur ishte ministër i Kulturës ai dha me një dollar metri katror qira hapësira publike në një kohë kur çmimi i këtyre hapësirave i përdorur pastaj nga këta biznesmenë, për qëllime përfitimi personal, ishte deri në dyqind dollarë për metër katror. Me po këtë logjikë, pa mësuar asgjë nga kritikat, ai na doli si kryebashkiak e na tha se truallin e Teatrit Kombëtar ishte mirë t'ia jepnim biznesmenëve të cilët do të na jepnin një teatër në katet e para dhe pastaj do të shfrytëzonin katet e sipërme për fitimet e tyre. Rezultati i këtyre politikave dritëshkurtëra ka treguar tashmë se kjo formë e bashkëpunimt të biznesin me shtetin nuk e ka ndihmuar aspak forcimin e shtetit dhe të shërbimeve publike dhe të komunitetit, përkundrazi ka ndihmuar thjesht dhe vetëm pasurimin e një grupi, apo të një grupi tjetër që lobojnë politikanë të veçantë thjesht dhe vetëm për të nxjerrë përfitime prej tyre. Ka ardhur koha që kjo kategori biznesmenësh të bëhet e vetëdijshme se pasurimi i tyre i shpejtë dhe i shproporcionuar po kryhet në dëm të interesit publik, se edhe pasuria e tyre do të mbetet e kërcënuar në një shoqëri ku ata nuk po japin kontributin për të ndërtuar shkolla, parqe dhe sheshe sportive për fëmijët, në mënyrë që fëmijët e varfër të sotëm të mos bëhen kriminelë të nesërm - tek e fundit, pra, për të ndërtuar shtetin që ende nuk e kemi ndërtuar. Ky ndërgjegjësim është më së pari detyrë e politikanëve tanë, por me politikanë të kategorisë Rama, shembull flagrant i përdorimit të institucionit jashtë politikave dhe interesave publike gjithëpërfshirëse, krejtësisht në kundërshtim edhe me programin elektoral dhe premtimet elektorale, kjo punë nuk bëhet dot. Kjo është një arsye e dytë, zoti kryeredaktor, pse mendoj se largimi i tij do të ndërpriste së paku këtë mekanizëm.
Vizionet për Tiranën
Gjatë këtyre viteve si në kulturë edhe në Bashki Rama ka treguar se nuk bën aspak përjashtim, por është shprehje hiperbolike e asaj kategorie politikanësh që nuk e kanë për gjë të tradhtojnë vizionet e idealet sa herë që këto bien ndesh me interesat e tyre të pushtetparasë. Shprehja më e dukshme e kësaj është edhe tallja që po i bën sot premtimit të djeshëm për kthimin e Tiranës në identitetet me lyerjen klouneske të ndërtesave dhe projektet për shpërfytyrimin e qendrës së Tiranës nëpërmjet ndërtimit të grataçielave.
Lidhur me ngritjen e grataçielave me hekur e beton e xhamllëk në qendër të Tiranës, sikurse mund ta keni ndjekur, u zhvillua një debat i gjatë dhe i gjerë në shtyp nxitur nga lejet e aprovuara nga KRRT-ja ku mes të tjerash doli se ato ishin kaluar edhe duke mos pasur numrin e nevojshëm të anëtarëve të KRRT-së, pra duke nëpërkëmbur ligjin bash me mendësinë që përmenda më sipër të personalizimit të institucionit.
U tha me forcë se kjo është kundër premtimit të fushatës së kthimit në identitet, e se është shpërfillur prioriteti i shpallur në atë fushatë: ai i krijimit të planit rregullues të Tiranës. U fol me forcë që qendra e Tiranës duhet të ruhet dhe nëse do të duhet të krijohet një qendër me grataçiela kjo duhet të bëhet, ashtu siç e kanë rekomanduar edhe urbanistë të huaj, në zgjatim të bulevardit, përtej unazës në pjesën veriore të kryeqytetit. U fol me të madhe për faktin se superngjeshja është kundër vivibilitetit të qytetit. se idetë e fundit të Ramës janë të mbështetura në koncepte të viteve '60-të mbi vendet në zhvillim, ndërkohë që tashmë është e qartë se modeli i bazuar në përqëndrimet e mëdha urbane ka dështuar, pasi ekspansioni dhe ngjeshja e qyteteve, ka sjellë probleme mjaft të komplikuara, për të cilat akoma nuk është gjetur zgjidhje që nga ndotja e ujit dhe e ajrit deri tek kostoja për frymë e sigurimit të shërbimeve publike, që fillon e ngrihet apo formimi i zonave të "sëmura" në aspektin social, kulturor e politik. Një specialist rural përmendte edhe studiuesin e njohur të çështjeve të strategjive te zhvillimit Raanan Weitz, i cili e quan mbipërqëndrimin si kancer të qyteteve moderne. Pyetjes: çfarë duhet të bëjmë me qendrën e Tiranës specialisti i përgjigjej: "Thjesht ta shpëtojmë, pra ta mbajmë Tiranën të ulet siç është, por të pastër e të rregullt, të qetë dhe jo të zhurmshme, të zgjasim jetën e atyre që jetojnë aktualisht aty, duke pakësuar ndotjen e madhe të ajrit. Të sigurojmë ujë e drita për këta banorë që janë dhe për ata që duan të vijnë të jetojnë, duke paguar koston e Tiranës së ulët."
Mirëpo ndaj tërë këtij debati, e këtyre ideve të shpalosura në shtypin dhe median e këtyre ditëve, Edi Rama reagoi me arrogancën dhe konfliktualitetin karakteristik të kategorisë më të keqe të politikanëve shqiptarë. Mblodhi shpejt e shpejt një grup arkitektësh memecë dhe shpalosi idetë e tij "postmoderne" se paska marrë fund koha kur ndërtesat e banimit bëheshin me ballkone, ku gratë varnin teshat dhe burrat luanin domino, dhe premtoi ta mbushë Tiranën plot e përplot me grataçiela hekuri, alumini dhe xhama kristali - dhe këta arkitektë të tredhur, kësaj herë jo nga diktatura e proletariatit, por nga ajo e parasë, nuk morën guximin as t'i thonin se ndërtesat me xhama kristali mund të jenë banka, qëndra biznesi, por jo ndërtesa banimi. Kurse të hënën tentoi, përsëri në mënyrë të dhunshme dhe të jashtëligjshme, të kalojë vendimet e paligjshme të KRRT-së aq të kontestuar nga zgjedhësit e tij dhe nga specialistë të shumtë.
Zoti kryeredaktor,
Ky vizion i mbrapshtë i Ramës për Tiranës është një arsye e tretë pse unë mendoj se ai duhet larguar sa më parë nga vendi i kryebashkiakut, pa arritur t'i japë dërrmën përfundimtare mbytëse kryeqytetit. Përsa i përket kontributit të Ramës për pervertimin e mediave, raportin e tij malinj me fjalën e lirë të cilën prej kohësh e trajton si armike, e ndaj të cilës ka ushtruar në mënyrë të vazhdueshme dhunë korruptive, çka është një arsye tjetër madhore për të kërkuar largimin e tij, ruaj të drejtën të shprehem në një artikull tjetër pasi të kem mbledhur të dhëna më të plota nga fyejt e barinjve për dëmin e pariparueshëm që ai i ka bërë fjalës së lirë në Shqipëri.
Duke i uruar "Shekulli-t" rezistencë,
Fatos Lubonja

----------


## Brari

Shekulli..
---------------
"Me se merret armata e shkencëtarëve?"
Kristo Stavro
Tiranë
Copëtimi artificial i kombit, mbarti me dekada prapambetje dhe varfëri. Të dy pjesët gjeografike të kombit, Shqipëria dhe Kosova përbëjnë një unitet. Ç'po bëhet me shkencëtarët e bujqësisë për evidentimin dhe funksionimin e këtij uniteti? Me plot gojën: Asgjë! Dhe as i shkon njeriu në mend një gjë e tillë.Të pyesësh në dikasterin tonë të bujqësisë: me se merret armata e shkencëtarëve tanë? Përgjigja është steriotipe dhe permanente: Me politikat e zhvillimit. Të jetë kështu ku ta gjesh, por është ndryshe. Këta lloj shkencëtarësh duhet të zotërojnë kapacitetin maksimal prodhues të rrafshnaltës kosovare, dhe mbi këtë bazë të nxiten prodhimet sipas kapacitetit biologjik natyral e tokësor. Është domosdoshmëri baravlefshmëria e shërbimeve veterinare dhe fitimtare për të dy anët e kufirit. S'ka pse mos qarkullojnë kafshë dhe bimë e fidanë në kufirin tokë-tokë. Kooperimi kapitalist i këtij lloji, mbi baza studimore gjithpërfshirëse, do të jetë në pararojë të tregtisë dhe eksporteve, që aktualisht janë të paralizuara dhe do të jenë të tilla, po qe se s'u paraprihet në këto linja. U mësuam shumë dembelë. Duhet të mendojmë thellë dhe mirë për prodhim kapitalist, sepse aktualisht shumica e degëve të prodhimit bujqësor është fare primitive. Nuk ka gjë më të thjeshtë se t'i thuash fshatarit: Kam ardhur të të mësoj agroteknikën e patates, sepse në prodhimin e ri do të blej kaq ton, dhe me mbjelljen e prodhimit t'i jepet dhe paradhënie. Kapitalizmi nuk është anarshi, por edhe metodë dhe investim dhe teknologji 

-------------------------
Shum mire flet z. Kristo.

----------


## Brari

gazeta.
................
Tendera për shtimin e sipërfaqve të gjelbra. Lulishtet pakësohen 

Asnjë lule për shkodranët Pritet dhe bliri i fundit 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SHKODER

Sipërfaqet e gjelbëruara janë pakësuar ndjeshëm në qytetin e Shkodrës. Ndërsa më 1983 numëroheshin 106.635 metër katror lulishte, sot nuk kanë ngelur as gjysma. Ndërtimet e shumta që nuk dihet në janë me leje apo pa leje, kanë bërë që vendet e preferuara për çlodhje nga shkodranët të zihen plotësisht.

Kështu këtë e fat e kanë pësuar, lulishtja e Pazarit, ajo e lagjes "Daniel Matlia" etj. Por zënies me ndërtime të sipërfaqeve të gjelbërta nuk i kanë shpëtuar dhe lulishtja pranë Universitetit "Luigj Gurakuqi" apo ajo te gjimnazi "28 Nëntori", ku ndodhet shatërvani, i vetmi vend shlodhjeje për shkodranët. Prishja e sipërfaqeve të gjelbërta është shoqëruar dhe me prerje drurësh, dëmtime bordurash, lulesh, e rrugësh ndërmjetëse. Në hartën përkatëse të 1983, binin në sy 6268 metër katrorë të mbjella me lule, tani nuk ka më asnjë. Të njëjtin fat kanë pasur dhe 2474 metër katrorë, të cilët nuk i kanë shpëtuar dot prerjes, për t'i liruar vendin ndërtimeve. Para pak javësh, u pre dhe një bli, i cili ishte mbjellë para Prefekturës që në vitin 1933. Ndonëse kjo ishte e vetmja kurorë e gjelbër që i ka ngelur qytetit, duket se dhe ajo duhet t'i lejë vendin betonit. Në hartën ekzistuese të sipërfaqeve të gjelbërta, jo pa qëllim nuk bëjnë pjesë disa lulishte që tradicionalisht kanë shërbyer si të tilla për shkodranët. Megjithatë nga ana tjetër bëhen tendera për shtimin e sipërfaqeve të gjelbërta, që në letër figurojnë në masën e dikurshme. Për të mos folur pastaj për mirëmbajtjene e tyre, e cila gjithashtu lë për të dëshiruar. E vetmja pemë që është mbjellur në qytet, është bliri, që ka mbjellë ambasadori grek Ilianopulos, para hotel "Rozafa".
-------------

kulmi, shkodra eshte bere Lac.

----------


## olsen

kjo politike e ka marre dhe do vazhdoje ta marri ne qafe vendin tone.

----------

